# Has anyone else ever had to shoot a horse?



## leapoffaithfarm (Jun 26, 2009)

I have seen one such case where the horse was kicked and broke his leg severly. The closest vet was about 3 hours away (we where on a camping trail ride) they could not stand to see the horse suffer that long. Someone with experience took the shot and it was as quick as he was able to make it for the poor horse.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I've not myself but I could/would if it came down to it and my vet couldn't get here. If I wasn't a good shot, not a chance. It would be hard to do but I could do it.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

I came very close to having to shoot a horse. I was in the BO's house when we looked out in the pasture. We saw one of her two year olds standing in a very unnatural way. We immediately went out to see what was up. We found that his right front leg had two open fractures and was just hanging there.

We immediately called multiple vets looking for one to come euthanize right away. We were having a horrible time finding one not too busy to do it quickly.

I always carry a firearm (cop...remember?) and I went to get it. If there is one thing that surpasses my love for horses, it is my horror in seeing them suffer. I was about to shoot the horse when the owner told me that a vet was 10 minutes away. I decided to wait the 10 minutes.

It is a horrible decision for anyone to have to make. God bless you for being there for other people the way you did. There is nothing worse than needless suffering. As far as I am concerned, a bullet is FAR more humane than waiting a long time for a needle.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Just in case anyone needs to do this, someday...


Details of Euthanasia Methods
Gunshot

The proper location of gunshot penetration is important in the destruction of the brain and minimizing suffering. The optimal site for penetration of the skull is one-half inch above the intersection of a diagonal line from the base of the ear to the in side corner of the opposite eye. The firearm should be aimed directly down the neck, perpendicular to the front of the skull, and held at least 2-6 inches away from the point of impact. When performed skillfully, gunshot induces instantaneous unconscio usness, is inexpensive, and does not require close contact with the horse.

A .22-caliber long rifle is recommended, but a 9mm or .38-caliber handgun will be sufficient for most horses. The use of hollow-point or soft nose bullets will increase brain destruction and reduce the chance of ricochet. If a shotgun is the only avai lable firearm, the use of a rifled slug is preferred.

This method should only be attempted by individuals trained in the use of firearms and who understand the potential for ricochet. Care must be taken to minimize the danger to the operator, observers, and other animals. Personnel must comply with all la ws and regulations governing the posession and discharge of firearms; local ordinances may prohibit the discharge of firearms in certain areas.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

There are many people who will swear that a well-placed bullet is quicker and even more humane than a lethal injection. If it came to that, I would definitely opt for a bullet over waiting a very long time for a vet.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Why are we having this conversation?


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I've never shot a gun so if this were to happen.. I don't know what I'd do.

But good on you for biting the bullet (no pun intended) and ending a painful experience for the horse(s,) OP.


----------



## PaintedShanty (Dec 28, 2011)

We've put down a pony this way before after she almost killed the farrier. It was completely out of the blue, with no provocation and it _wasn't_ the first time she had gone after a person - she'd also double-barreled a nine-year-old child. The farrier had just finished with one of her back feet and was gently setting it down when she went after him. Honestly, if our farrier hadn't gotten his arm up when he did, he'd be in the ground right now, as it was his arm was broken and he had to be out of work until it healed. If the circumstances were different, we definitely would've tried to re-train her, but as things are, our horses are out on pasture board that isn't on our property, and we couldn't take the risk that someone would be stupid and bring their kid in to "pet teh purrty pony" and have her attack them, there literally was no rhyme or reason to her going after people - she had no history of abuse, and was well cared for all of her life, she wasn't in pain, and she wasn't provoked. 

The person taking the shot was an experienced large-game hunter and he researched shot placement and actually drew the placement lines on the mare's head to best ensure accuracy. He ended up taking a total of three shots - he was pretty sure the first one did it, but he wanted to be 100% sure that she was dead as quickly as possible, so he immediately fired the other two. And then the carcass was moved into a pit that was already dug on a relative's property.

We chose to shoot her instead of having her PTS with an injection mostly due to cost and ease of disposal and accessibility of a shooter vs a vet, and it's a choice that we don't regret - she needed to go _right then_ since she presented considerable danger to both other horses and people and a bullet was more accessible than a shot.


----------



## Teegz (Dec 22, 2011)

I would always try to get a vet to euthanize but if the vet wasgoing to be ages then no I would use a gun. If I was In the horses situation I would prefer it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I would imagine it is hardest on the person doing it. I would not be able to do it. But if a vet could not be reached, I would hope I could find someone who could do it. I pray I am never in that circumstance.


----------



## jbolt (Jan 1, 2012)

a well placed bullet does exactly the same thing as euthanasia, usually more efficiently and less wait and suffer time.


----------



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)

I often go riding by my lonesome and have wondered what might happen if my mare stepped in a hole and broke her leg, or even fell of the canyon rim. I walk her on the more dangerous parts of the cliff and I'm very careful because we are alone, but all it takes is for one thing to go wrong. And then what? I'm stuck 6 miles from the nearest road with a suffering horse? As Allison said, "If there is one thing that surpasses my love for horses, it is my horror in seeing them suffer."
I do carry a gun riding and would shoot my mare if I absolutely had too. I love her too much to even think about it, but if there was no hope, I would end her pain. I've looked for diagrams before, but could never find any. I'm glad that this topic came up, because In would rather be educated should the event arise than having to let her suffer at the end.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

Its being discussed because as horse owners, or animal owners, sometimes decisions have to be made on the spur of the moment to end an animals suffering..
Also, if a horse needs to be put down, no vet is available and nobody will shoot it, you can euthanize a horse by injecting penicillian into the vein. We have had to euthanize them that way when the owner can't bury the horse for one reason or another, they can take them to the dump and leave them there in a pit that is burned regularly. We meet them there and perform it with penicillan because if other animals eat the carcass before they burn, they will not die from the penicillan where they would die from the euthanasia formula. We try to lightly sedate them first, which will not harm other living animals, then inject the penicillan. That is why you always pull back a syringe once the needle is in the muscle, if you hit a vein, your horse will drop dead.


----------



## Gremmy (Feb 17, 2009)

gunslinger said:


> Why are we having this conversation?


As gruesome as it sounds, it is good for this to be discussed so that people are prepared and can make a quick informed decision should they find themselves in such a situation.

I believe a gunshot is a humane and practical form of euthanasia - when done properly. I'm sure the same goes for lethal injection, I've yet to see a vet screw that up (knock on wood) but I've heard some horror stories. If I lived in a remote area where it was not 100% guaranteed that there would always be a vet around who could come out quickly, I would learn how to do the deed myself. Ahead of time, of course. You just never know, and when it comes to something like a broken leg I don't want to see the horse suffer even one minute longer than it has to.

It's also worth noting that if I wanted to bury the body on my property, I would prefer a bullet to a large amount of barbituates. Again, gruesome for some people, but the thought of having a substance that was able to take down a 1000lb animal seeping into my soil is worrysome to me. This is why it's all kinds of illegal in many areas.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

AQHA13 said:


> I often go riding by my lonesome and have wondered what might happen if my mare stepped in a hole and broke her leg, or even fell of the canyon rim.


 My aunt is starting to do a lot of overnight camping trips with her Arabians, and she actually called my dad (the gun expert...lol) to ask what type of gun she should buy to shoot a horse with. She keeps that gun with her on every overnight now for the "in case" factor. As sick as it sounds, it's definitely something that needs to be considered, especially if you're doing a lot of riding in remote places where access to a vet is limited.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

thanks allison for posting the pics, I dont agree with the firearm recommendations, small may be enough but anything bigger is always better. The last thing you wanna mess up. I used a 44 magnum and soft points. I might add for extra insurance not only follow the X marks the spot diagram, but angle the shot so the bullet travels down into the neck as close an angle or directly into and along the spinal column.
If you want to prepare for this make sure you study the charts and have acess to a big gun, you really dont want to mess up. DOnt think, "Oh I'll get ready when the time comes." I researched this a lot as I had a 30 plus year old and I knew the time would eventually come. 
My horse my problem, nothing in my research convinces me giving a horse a shot is any better, and much I have read says vet killing is far worse. 
Our squeamish society likes to use terms like put to sleep, its not you are killing it. 
For some illogical reason pumping a horse full of drugs and watching it convulse is ok, but instantly destroying the entire central nervous system is somehow mean and violent. I dont agree, although putting a horse down is probably the most horrendous thing I have ever had to do, it was my job to do. In th ebest way I knew how.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Does the euthanasia solution have a half-life or something? Or does it just stay in the soil forever?

I have no doubts a bullet does a good job, but I could not be there for it. I would think it would leave a mental scar on the person that does it too. Of course, euthanasia is not pretty no matter how it is done. 

I have heard horror stories about horses shot and assumed dead and then they got up later after the owner left and were wandering around out in the woods with a head wound. Not good!

I worked at a vet's office when I was younger and held many dogs and cats in my arms while they were euthanized. It took an emotional toll on me having things die all the time. That's why I quit working there.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

thats why I mentioned using enough gun, and studying the anatomy charts ahead of time. The horse deserves this.
yes it hurts but in my case at least my horse told me it was time, 
I have heard issues of the drugs poisoning other animals that ate some of the carcass. No idea of the validity or risk. I imagine if its properly buried like it should be it wouldnt be an issue.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Laws in my province, a large animal must be buried 6 feet under.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Joe, 22 cal is always considered better for euthanasia. They tend to bounce around inside the cranium doing MUCH more damage than a higher caliber that would go through. That is why .22's are the "weapon of choice" for professional assassins. Raegan and Brady were shot with a 22. That is why there was so much damage from even the poor shot placement.

I sure hope no one here is ever in a situation that requires such an action. But, if they are, may their shot be sure and true!


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

I'm a shooter, not a hunter...but a 44 mag seems like overdoing it to me. My son-in-law shot some horses for neighbors in his teens & told me a 22 is good enough, although I think he used a .38 most of the time.

However, FWIW, here are 2 stories from 1917 that I came across:

AMERICAN JOURNAL OF VETERINARY MEDICINE 1917EMBARRASSING MOMENTS I was called one dark rainy night to a place in the western part of the city where the alleys were not paved and on arrival found a well developed case of tetanus. The attack was so severe and the animal of so little value that I considered treatment useless and advised the owner to have the animal killed to this he agreed. I have always favored a well directed bullet as being the most expeditious and humane way of destroying a horse and as I had no gun with me I called the police officer on that beat to kill the horse for us. 

When the policeman came up to the horse I asked him if he knew how to shoot a horse to kill him instantly he said he guessed not as only a few days before he had emptied his revolver into a horse's head and then had to kill it with an axe. I offered to show him where to shoot a horse so that he would always kill it instantly he seemed much pleased saying that the boys at the station had laughed at him a whole lot because after expending all his ammunition on a horse he had to get an axe to kill it. I showed him the exact spot at which to aim his gun and explained how he needs must hold the gun high since as is usually the case in tetanus the horse's head was greatly elevated. 

He stepped directly before the horse and only about a foot in front of its nose and placed the gun in the proper position. I cautioned him to step to one side for reasons of safety and this he did. However when he aimed from his new position he wasn t sure that he was getting it just right and he unconsciously stepped in front of the horse again. With the discharge of the gun the horse lunged forward knocking the policeman over into the mud which was several inches deep and falling partly upon the man it lay without a struggle. 

We actually had to roll the horse off the policeman before he could get up and when he did get up his uniform which was a new one was a sight to behold. I went into the house and got some newspapers and with them rubbed the mud off his uniform as much as possible but a goodly portion was left. I greatly feared the resentment of the policeman on account of the unfortunate outcome but he did not look at it that way at all and the first words he said when we rolled the horse off him were Be gorry I know just how to do it now He died without kicking. 

-------------------------

Chicago 111 James Robertson / I was called one night just after dark to see a horse out in Woodlawn the silk stocking district of the South Side. We decided that killing was best for the animal and I called the policeman on the beat to do it. He demurred and said he had better see his captain which he did and came back with a report that the captain said we must not shoot in that locality since it was then dark and might frighten the people which would result in endless telephone calls and requests for protection etc. I was much put out at this and assured the policeman that to shoot the horse was much the best way and asked him since his captain would not let him do it to let me have his gun and I would do it myself. The policeman said that he could not do that that I must not make any noise in killing the horse. I assured him that I would place the muzzle of the gun tightly against the horse's head and that the noise would not be heard even in the nearest apartment.

Somewhat relunctantly he handed me his gun. I looked about for something to stand on that would place me high enough to properly direct the bullet and the only thing I could see was a board fence which was about seventy five feet long and six feet high made of boards stood on end. It was a very old fence and very rickety and it was not without difficulty that I climbed upon it and had them lead the horse up to me. The gun went off with a terrific roar and the horse lunged forward striking the fence and knocking the entire seventy five feet of it down. I never heard boards make such a clattering noise It sounded as if a building had been blown up. I fell two thirds of the way across the alley but lost no time in getting away from there before I could hear from the captain. O no I didn't make any noise I just precipitated a cataclysm!​Different times...and I have no desire to go back to them!


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

*Has anyone had to shot a horse?

*No, but there's been a few times I'd have liked to! 

In all seriousness, this thread has been very informative, especially the diagram of the optimal spot to aim for . Hope I don't have to face such a thing, but if it came down to letting my horse suffer or screwing up my courage to end it's pain, I'd opt to end it.


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

trailhorserider said:


> Does the euthanasia solution have a half-life or something? Or does it just stay in the soil forever?
> 
> I have no doubts a bullet does a good job, but I could not be there for it. I would think it would leave a mental scar on the person that does it too. Of course, euthanasia is not pretty no matter how it is done.
> 
> ...


The euthanasia solution is very potent. Years ago I read an article about low quality dog food using euthanized dogs,cats and horses in their food(listed as meat by-products) The solution survives the rendering process and is known to cause all kinds of health problems(cancer later in life as well as kidney and liver failure).

That is also my issue with a bullet, there is no way that I could be there for that. I also worked at a small animal vet, for 4 years, and I also assisted in many euthanasias, It really does take a toll on you, most were peaceful as the dogs/cats were old and ready, but then you had the occasional one where the animal would fight the drugs, certainly not an easy thing to watch especially with the owner there.

August on 2010 I had a horse euthanized, I had just gotten her the day before and she had severely foundered, she couldn't even walk out of her stall for the vet exam and x-rays. When we saw how bad her feet were(if you click on "Faith" in my horses you can see them there) we knew we had to put her down. We had to do it on the stall since she couldn't walk out of it. It was pretty traumatic, when she went down she hit the wall hard and the whole barn shook. That was the first time I ever witnessed a horse being put down, my mare who we put down when I was 18(~8 years ago) I was at work for. I didn't even know it was being done until I got home, probably for the best, but I still regret not being there, I would have liked some of her tail :-(, I hardly even have any pics of Tiffany.

Sorry for my long ranting not so much relevant info post...


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

My mare was shot, I came home from work one day and found her with an open break to the front canon, her leg was quite literally attached by a few bits of hair and skin. 
The best and quickest option was to shoot her, she was gone in an instant. 

I had my thoroughbred put down on Monday, under very different circumstances to the mare. He had on going issues, wasn't under any accute pain and suffering so there was no need to rush. I opted to have him euthanised by lethal injection. He was heavily sedated first, so that he was knocked out completely and on the ground, before the final drug was given. No convulsing, no stress what so ever. He just took a last breath and drifted off. 

A friend was talking to me last night, about a horse she saw being euthanised by lethal injection. She had a broken leg, the vet did not sedate first, and the horse dropped to the ground in the stable and 'galloped' for a full minute, smashing all 4 legs, splintering the stable etc. 

I think it really depends on the situation. For my mare, gunshot was the most efficient method. For my thoroughbred, I am very glad that I went with the lethal injection, as his passing was incredibly humane, calm and easy for all involved.


----------



## outnabout (Jul 23, 2010)

I don't believe that I myself would be able to do it, but have never been in a situation where it was warranted. If something does come about though, I know who to ask to do it and know where the firearm is located on the property.
Interesting though, that it would be much easier for me to put a human out of his/her misery much easier than one of my horses or dogs... my vet has put down several of my dogs over the years and there was nothing dismal about it. But then again, it was the vet who gave the injection, not me...


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

If your horse is in pain, the vet can't come out to put it down, or you can't afford it, it would be very hard, but sure, I would do it, but, ONLY if I was a great shot and knew where to shoot. Which I do and am..


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Kayty, my condolences on your loss. I want to thank you for sharing both experiences with us. It helps me to decide when the time has come which direction I would prefer to go in if the circumstances allow.


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

I just couldn't imagine shooting my Ransom, even if he was in pain. I think I would have to go with a lethal injection..I just couldn't stand the gun, I've always sort of been afraid of guns..The lethal injection sounds more humane. But if it was someone else's horse and we had to act fast, I would probably offer the idea, but I wouldn't do it myself.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

This topic really got me thinking. 
I guess if the horse was in pain and the vet was too far away I would find someone who is a good shot and knew where to do it. But I doubt I could ever do it myself.
However, I want to be a vet when I grow up so hopefully I'll never have to opt to shoot my own horse rather than give it some relaxers then the lethal injection.
This may be a little off topic but its kind of similar. My cousin got this dog when she was two and she grew up with it. About two years ago (when the dog was 13ish) she started looking bad. She had a bulging tumor in her stomach area, she was blind, and she was deaf. They had planned an appointment a few months ago to put her out of her misery but it wasn't soon enough. They walked outside and found her laying on the ground struggling for breath. They needed to help her die. The vet was two hours out and she wouldnt die comfortably if they had waited. So My aunt and her brother sufocated the dog with a towel.
The worst part was that about 30 minutes after they killed her, a fellow horse rider messaged my aunt telling her the name of a liquid that could kill a dog or cat by rubbing it on their gums. It would have been less stressful and she would have drifted away. I can't for the life of me remember the name though.


----------



## furbabymum (Dec 28, 2011)

I haven't had to but I would shoot. I took animal anatomy in school so I could be fairly accurate. My husband is an expert marksman so I'd have him do it if he were available. I wouldn't call the vet, I'd just do it if it were necessary.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

I really only wish when my horse was having his last moments, my dad had known where his gun was. That would have ended about 10 minutes worth of pure agony for my poor guy. I would much rather have watched my dad shoot my horse, then have watched my own horse choke to death on his own blood. I only wish I had the choice to end his suffering when I could have.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

I've only shot one horse but I've shot dogs and cats and cattle and if the shot placement is correct they don't even feel the bullet. It's like shutting of a light switch. I wouldn't ever bother calling a vet to kill an animal for me.


----------



## pintophile (May 18, 2011)

My dad kills things that need to be killed, because I'm a big chicken. Not because I'm afraid to kill them, but because I'm afraid I wouldn't kill them the first shot/hit, and that would be the worst thing for me. 

But no, to answer the question, we/dad haven't had to kill a horse yet. Everything else, but no horses.


----------



## mystykat (Dec 4, 2011)

Can someone please describe how the horses drop from a properly executed shot? Is it similar to lethal injection without sedation? Or is it quick?

When I had my gelding put down the vet asked me to hold him but to be careful because my horse may panic and not know which way to go. I assumed he meant fall. He injected him with the first needle and started on the second and my horse began to quiver. I initially thought this was the sedative. My gelding flew into the air and toppled over onto his side 7 feet from where we were standing. Then he proceeding to shake and convulse while blood gushed from his nose and mouth for several minutes and then he huffed out one last breath and was gone. After, my vet told me he doesn't sedate first like with a dog because it needs to much sedative. I wish this was explained to me before hand when I asked the procedure. My vet said he will fall over and go. Needless to say, he is no longer my vet. 
Is it normal for vets to not sedate first? If so maybe a gunshot would be plain better.


----------



## PaintedShanty (Dec 28, 2011)

mystykat said:


> Can someone please describe how the horses drop from a properly executed shot? Is it similar to lethal injection without sedation? Or is it quick?
> 
> ...
> 
> Is it normal for vets to not sedate first? If so maybe a gunshot would be plain better.


When we put down our pony she pretty much went down right away. There was some twitching from residual nervous signals, but we're almost 100% positive that she was dead before she hit the ground, and if not, the person we had take the shot did two more right after she fell to make sure she didn't suffer.

As far as I've heard for sedation, that depends on the vet, but if you'd prefer euthanasia by injection, you can always specifically ask for sedation beforehand.


----------



## munschk (Mar 11, 2008)

Unfortunately, being a final year vet student, I've witnessed and done my fair share of euthanasias. The topic of euthanasing a horse vs. shooting it often comes up.

To be brutally honest, I actually believe the bullet to be more humane - assuming it is an accurate shot. The horse is gone instantly. However, it is not pleasant to watch and I would never put an owner through it if I could avoid it. Some horses just drop down but we had a horse leap straight into the air before crashing down - nothing wrong with the shot, just a nervous system reaction.

For the euthanasia, we always sedate the horses first and we prefer to do it outside on the grass (of course this is not always feasible). But unfortunately, like all drugs, some horses can fight both the sedative and the euthanasia which can also be traumatic.

Then there is also the debate on whether the carcass is to be used for animal consumption (game parks etc.) which I understand is hard to imagine and accept but is common here in South Africa. And then of course, you have to opt for the bullet route.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

No such thing as over kill if you are trying to as quickly kill something. I am an extremely knowledgable student of internal and external balistics. That .22 stuff about bouncing around and causing more damage is pure marlarky. Go shoot a watermelon with a 22 and another with a 44 and tell me how much bouncing around damage that 22 does. I noticed in your 22 examples the targets lived. Regan dang sure wouldnt have if he'd a caught a 44 mag JHP at 1800 fps in the armpit. .22s are used because they are quiet not because they are effective.
An animal dies from a gunshot because it runs out of brains or blood. The bigger and higher velocity a projectile is the greater damage it will cause to the central nervous system. There is no magic no smoke and mirrow bullets traveling around shot in the pinky come out the nostril. Simple Mass/velocity/ bullet expansion/ penetration terminal ballistics. Just ask any hunter that has shot and killed big game. 
I imagine a 22 with a perfect shot may work, I have strong doubts it would provide skull penetration and do any matter of significant brain damage. Dont care and I wont ever find out. I wouldnt have a problem with anything 35 caliber or larger, but if I have a 44 or 45 sitting there I am not gonna put it down and pick up a 22.


----------



## BOOMcat12B (Jan 16, 2012)

Joe4d said:


> No such thing as over kill if you are trying to as quickly kill something.
> I imagine a 22 with a perfect shot may work, I have strong doubts it would provide skull penetration and do any matter of significant brain damage. Dont care and I wont ever find out. I wouldnt have a problem with anything 35 caliber or larger, but if I have a 44 or 45 sitting there I am not gonna put it down and pick up a 22.


I have to agree here. A .22 just does not have the power to do what you need it to do....Especially in this situation. Sure it could work but you want something you know will work 100% of the time, the FIRST time. I just do not believe the ballistics of a .22 will accomplish this. Even with a .22 Magnum round or a hot load round with where you are shooting there are just to many variables. Personally I would suggest a .45 hollow point +P round. Or a custom hot load. And of course having the experience to know how to shoot. 

I personally prefer shooting a horse to injections. I believe it is faster and more humane. As long as it is done properly.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

mystykat said:


> Can someone please describe how the horses drop from a properly executed shot? Is it similar to lethal injection without sedation? Or is it quick?
> 
> When I had my gelding put down the vet asked me to hold him but to be careful because my horse may panic and not know which way to go. I assumed he meant fall. He injected him with the first needle and started on the second and my horse began to quiver. I initially thought this was the sedative. My gelding flew into the air and toppled over onto his side 7 feet from where we were standing. Then he proceeding to shake and convulse while blood gushed from his nose and mouth for several minutes and then he huffed out one last breath and was gone. After, my vet told me he doesn't sedate first like with a dog because it needs to much sedative. I wish this was explained to me before hand when I asked the procedure. My vet said he will fall over and go. Needless to say, he is no longer my vet.
> Is it normal for vets to not sedate first? If so maybe a gunshot would be plain better.


exactly why I would never ever use a vet, I have done two with the previously mentioned 44 mag and shot angle/ placement. The first horse stiffened and dropped straight down, no thrashing no movement, no nothing. The second was already down on its side, and near death. but same thing, stiffened a bit, then relaxed almost instantly.


----------



## mystykat (Dec 4, 2011)

PaintedShanty said:


> When we put down our pony she pretty much went down right away. There was some twitching from residual nervous signals, but we're almost 100% positive that she was dead before she hit the ground, and if not, the person we had take the shot did two more right after she fell to make sure she didn't suffer.
> 
> As far as I've heard for sedation, that depends on the vet, but if you'd prefer euthanasia by injection, you can always specifically ask for sedation beforehand.


 
Okay, thanks for the clarification! I just assumed (which I shouldn't have, but I was much younger at the time) that sedation would occur and I had though I had made it clear that that's the route I wanted to go. I guess in a lot of cases gunshot may be much more humane.


----------



## mystykat (Dec 4, 2011)

Joe4d said:


> exactly why I would never ever use a vet, I have done two with the previously mentioned 44 mag and shot angle/ placement. The first horse stiffened and dropped straight down, no thrashing no movement, no nothing. The second was already down on its side, and near death. but same thing, stiffened a bit, then relaxed almost instantly.


 
I don't think I could personally do it, but it does seem a lot less tramatic in many cases. And obviously the same end result as injection.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

Joe4d said:


> No such thing as over kill if you are trying to as quickly kill something. I am an extremely knowledgable student of internal and external balistics. That .22 stuff about bouncing around and causing more damage is pure marlarky. Go shoot a watermelon with a 22 and another with a 44 and tell me how much bouncing around damage that 22 does. I noticed in your 22 examples the targets lived. Regan dang sure wouldnt have if he'd a caught a 44 mag JHP at 1800 fps in the armpit. .22s are used because they are quiet not because they are effective.
> An animal dies from a gunshot because it runs out of brains or blood. The bigger and higher velocity a projectile is the greater damage it will cause to the central nervous system. There is no magic no smoke and mirrow bullets traveling around shot in the pinky come out the nostril. Simple Mass/velocity/ bullet expansion/ penetration terminal ballistics. Just ask any hunter that has shot and killed big game.
> I imagine a 22 with a perfect shot may work, I have strong doubts it would provide skull penetration and do any matter of significant brain damage. Dont care and I wont ever find out. I wouldnt have a problem with anything 35 caliber or larger, but if I have a 44 or 45 sitting there I am not gonna put it down and pick up a 22.


I agree with you to a point. I know a guy that does mobile butchering and all he uses is a .22 rifle. He kills bulls, hogs, sheep anything he needs to. However he sometimes misses the "sweet spot" and has to shoot the animal twice. The difficulty with his particular situation is that the animals are often loose in a pen versus a horse that would be held with a halter. If a .22 is what you have then a .22 is what you should use but like you said if you have something a little bigger then that may be a better option. 

On a side note I once shot a down cow with a 30-30 at point blank range right between the eyes. She stiffened up and rolled over and I thought everything was done. About 2 minutes later she jumped up on her front legs and started slinging her head around and bellering. Scared the HELL out of me. I shot her again and this time made sure she was dead.


----------



## Skipsfirstspike (Mar 22, 2010)

Gun laws are strict here in Canada, I am not a hunter so do not own one, nor does my BO.
I would much rather have my horse shot than have to suffer, but unless I could get a cop out in a hurry, I don't see that I could. 
A friend of mine used to live out west, and her bf at the time had a freak accident riding out in the wilderness, horse broke its leg. No gun, (again, Canadian laws) so he had to kill the horse with his knife, then walk back carrying his saddle.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Gee Joe, I guess my 12 years as a law enforcement firearms instructor, IDPA three gun competitor and Glock/Remington/Colt armorer were wasted in not knowing the ballistic qualities of a 22 long rifle round. Even the veterinarian who wrote the euthanasia protocols who said the 22 rifle was the preferred round is, Obviously, wrong. All those wasted years........



> In November 1992, South Carolina Highway Patrolman Mark Coates shot an attacker four times in the torso with his 4 inch Smith & Wesson .357 Magnum revolver. His attacker, an obese adult male who weighed almost 300 pounds, absorbed the hits and shortly thereafter returned fire with one shot from a single-action North American Arms .22 caliber mini-revolver. Coates was fatally wounded when the tiny bullet perforated his left upper arm and penetrated his chest through the armhole of his vest where the bullet cut a major artery. Coates, who was standing next to the passenger-side front fender of the assailant's car when he was hit by the fatal bullet, was very quickly incapacitated.
> 
> None of Coates' powerful .357 Magnum bullets were effective, but the bad guy's weak .22 caliber bullet was. The .357 Magnum bullets dumped all their energy into the attacker, whereas the single .22 caliber bullet disrupted vital tissue. The assailant survived the shooting, was convicted of murdering Coates and was sentenced to life in prison.





I had a Sgt who was shot center mass with three 9 mm rounds and did fine. There are countless stories of overpenetration doing minimal damage.

You said that a 22 would have trouble penetrating a skull? Well my "bullet proof" vest will keep out a 38/357/45/44 and a 72 caliber slug. But, gee....a 22 can go right through it. So much for no penetration.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Allison, my neighbor has a special permit for a machine gun. I'm thinking when the time comes I'll just call him. That should do the trick, you think?:wink:


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I've had three older horses euthanized over the years. I was only there for one. The first one my Dad was there for. He said my horse laid down like he was going to sleep and actually went very peaceful. 

Second horse I was there for. He was standing one minute and dropped dead the next second. Like he was tipped over. Traumatic for me, but he seemed to go quick. 

Third horse my best friend stayed with because I couldn't handle it. She said he went very quick.

My vet always sedates first, waits a minute or two, then gives the final injection. I would not want a vet to do it without sedation. I didn't even know a vet WOULD do it without sedation. 

This is the end of the animal's life we're talking about, and the owner may witness it and have to live with it. Why not sedate first? That only makes good sense to me. For both the horse and those witnessing. I don't think it's the time to get stingy with the sedatives. :-(


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Most 44 mag bullets are designed for deep penetration. The self-defense ammo ought to be fine. I usually load my 44s with 44 special ammo if I'm thinking two-legged varmints.

If hit at near perpendicular, a horse skull should be able to be penetrated fine by a .22 LR. I know my son-in-law has shot horses and killed them with a single .22, although he prefers a bit larger.

For a discussion on killing a human, see the FBI below. The principle is the same with a horse, but you normally have the option of choosing a head shot.

Handgun Wounding Factors and Effectiveness

BTW - a 22 will not penetrate as well as a 44, unless you compare rifle to handgun. But it doesn't take much penetration to hit the horse's brain. Once it does that, no one can say for certain what will happen. My representative survived a point-blank shot in the head with a 22...but she might have also done so with a 45. It depends on where the bullet travels in the brain.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

My boy was sedated to the point of being asleep before he was given the lethal dose. As I said earlier, there was no fighting of the drug, he just took one last breath and was still. 
I think the horror stories come from horses that are hit with the needle without being sedated, or are only very lightly sedated first. 
Money was not an issue for me, I was happy to pay for Hugo to go quietly and gently. Though I have always been a supporter of putting a horse down by gunshot, I could not bring myself to send Hugo off that way. And I am very glad that I made the choice.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

trailhorserider said:


> I've had three older horses euthanized over the years. I was only there for one. The first one my Dad was there for. He said my horse laid down like he was going to sleep and actually went very peaceful.
> 
> Second horse I was there for. He was standing one minute and dropped dead the next second. Like he was tipped over. Traumatic for me, but he seemed to go quick.
> 
> ...


*

*While I agree with what you've written, I think if memory serves, that the OP was more about if you couldn't get medical attention/vet there in time to ease your horses suffering, would you be able to end it for them via shooting. 

What you have suggested , for me is the option I want to go with. I hope that will be when the time comes the one I can choose.


----------



## Ladytrails (Jul 28, 2010)

I've witnessed several euthanasias but never a bullet except when my uncle was killing hogs or steers to butcher. In my experience, the animals were sedated first and then the lethal dose was injected. They swayed sleepily on their feet, fell over and may have jerked once when the final meds were given. It was very peaceful and the horses didn't seem distressed at all. Mine are sedated for their spring teeth floating, so they wouldn't be alarmed by that. 

On the other hand, my good friend had to call a vet to euth an old horse that was ill. The vet wasn't able to get a good vein and that caused a situation where the family was sincerely wishing for a gun to end it. So, just another argument in favor of getting the vet before it's too late; that was a horror that I never want to happen with my own herd.


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

I'm a hunter and very savvy with a gun. I've thought about it a lot, actually. If my horse was injuried and there was no hope left for her... As strange as this sounds, I would _insist_ on being the one to shoot her. Horses aren't afraid of death; they're afraid of pain. Freeing my horse from pain myself would bring me closure. A final favor.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Brighteyes said:


> I'm a hunter and very savvy with a gun. I've thought about it a lot, actually. If my horse was injuried and there was no hope left for her... As strange as this sounds, I would _insist_ on being the one to shoot her.* Horses aren't afraid of death; they're afraid of pain.* Freeing my horse from pain myself would bring me closure. A final favor.


In all seriousness, how do you know this as a certainty.


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

I don't. I'm not a horse, personally. :wink: But horses are animals. Animals don't plan like people do. Horses don't think ahead and dread dying. When a horse is injuried, they're scared and hurting. That's it. They want it to stop.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

I get where you're coming from. I don't think I'd say they're not afraid of death. They can smell "death" in that of dead carcasses, and that sure seems to scare the bejeezes out of them. Who knows for sure what they know and feel . We can only guess and analyze. 

Thanks for answering me.


----------



## Production Acres (Aug 26, 2009)

I have shot many horses over the years for various and sundry reasons - cancer, broken legs, cronic founder, etc. Most humane way to put one down in my opinion. 
Holding the halter and shooting the animal is unsafe and stupid! Good way to either miss or get seriously hurt. Best situation is to shoot the animal while in the pasture grazing, from a distance. A proper shot and they just take a bite of grass, look up, and they are dead. Get the backhoe and bury them right where they lay.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

I'm not a superior marksman but it's awfully hard fro me to miss a horses head when the barrel is an inch away! I also don't see how a person could get seriously hurt. Perhaps you could expound on that.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

not the shooter, but the bystanders. Just like any other shooting you have to be aware of the backstop. No it doest take expert marksmanship. Just a basic understanding of your gun, shot placement, angle of that shot placement and the trajectory the bullet will follow. 
You have a pretty small area of the head to get it perfect. But as you stated it isnt that hard.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

You do have to make sure the shot is well placed. I will give two examples, one very sad, one unusual.
The first was a horse broke its leg. The owner called the vet out(I use the term vet loosely , he is a vet, but not one I would EVER use)to put the horse down. The vet said" I will shoot her, must more humane and faster". Well, the owner said okay, the vet walked up to the horse who was laying down because of the broken leg, but was on her belly so her head and neck were upright. He put the 22 close to her head and fired. Shot did not pierce the skull, the horse lurched to its feet, took off running with a dangling leg, they had to catch her and then shoot her again with a bigger gun.. Finally put her down.
I was at work one day and a hunter came in and said" could you please come out and exray my horse and make sure she is okay". He went on to explain that he and a friend were riding in some very steep country, she slipped and rolled to the bottom of the ravine and fell into the creek.She was laying there, he could not get her up, he pushed, yelled, smacked, did everything he could but she just layed there. He figured she had a broken back, as she would not even attempt to get up, but she was moving her head .. After about half hour of no change, he thought she must not be able to move so thought the kindess thing was to shoot her. It was late, cold and even after getting the saddle off, she would still not attemp to move. So he got out his 22, put it between her eyes and shot. She jumped up, shook off the water and hightailed it out of there on a run, and they followed her trail and she was standing at the trailer. We xrayed her head and the bullet was laying in her sinus cavity. He thought he was supposed to shoot between the eyes, did not know about the X...
Just make sure you know where to aim if you need to shoot an animal.
We always sedate a horse before we euthanize them.They usually lay down , then we give them the final shot.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

DH and I shot our QH in 2009 bc he was suffering and my Vet refused to put him down. This is the ONLY time we have ever done this. My Vet reasoned that the body might be consumed by some endangered animal who, ingesting the chemicals might die and we might be sued by the state. It's a very REAL possibility, but my friend suggested we have the University of IL Vet school medically euthanize, should we have a need in the future, instead.
I KNOW where to shoot--make a cross, eyes to ears and shoot where they meet--but we put 13 slugs in him anyway to make sure. DH wept like a child--surprised me--but we never want to do this again. It was put the horse down or watch him suffer, and we didn't want that either, so if we have to do it in the future we will. 
A long time ago we bought a miltipurpose gun that takes both snake shotgun slugs and 360 magnum bullets. It fits neatly in our saddlebag and we've packed it on every trail ride out west for the past 20 years, in the case that a horse should take a fall or injury and we should have to put him down.
I've had an elderly herd. I've had 4 elderly horses--including this one--die in my care. They were 35yo, 24yo, 27yo (stroke) and 27yo. I had owned 3 of them for more than 20 years, and they were like family to me. Horses are frightened and confused when they cannot stand and don't believe they can defend themselves. It's downright cruel to let them suffer. If there is no other option a bullet is a blessing to a suffering soul.


----------



## Production Acres (Aug 26, 2009)

You asked!!!!!!

Couple years ago, Big 17 hand mare - grey - large cancerous tumor in udder - time to put her down. Wife is already upset about the whole matter, but we cannot feed animals that don't produce and we had promised the previous owner that the animal would die on our farm - no rides to any slaughterhouses for this animal!! Now, my favorite deadly weapon of choice for short range work is a .410 pistol. Very deadly at less than 10 yards! Now as stated previously this mare is 17+ hands and most of our animals are 13-15 hands. Well I lead the mare to a previously dug hole, put the gun to her head, pull the trigger, AND I MISSED HER BRAIN!!!!!!!!! Probably no more than 1/2 ", but HERE SHE COMES - I was almost trampled! Well she runs up the road to my dad's buisness - about 200yds, and a "concerned" "not minding her own buisness" woman steps out out of the shop to observe - mare sees her and turns around and heads back to the barn. In the interim, the country vet shows up on a completly different issue - just poor timming! The mare is bleeding like you cut both juglar viens out of her mouth and falls down at the front of the barn. My poor wife runs sobbing to the vet and asks him to give the mare some "juice". By this time, I am madder than a hornet that 1. the vet and I go way back, and he is laughing at me, 2. I am now having to pay the vet for the "juice" when I was trying to avoid that in the first place, 3. My wife is mad at me!, 4. One of my employees is not helping, he is leaned over the backhoe vomiting.


Later after I had calmed down, the vet says that he has messed up several as well and that the mare would have probably been dead in another 30 seconds - but, he needed the extra cash anyway!

So that is why I shoot them from about 20-50 yards! I work real hard on my aim as well!


----------



## cowgirlup07 (Mar 13, 2008)

I've had to shoot several and helped use lethal injection, I prefer the bullet any day. 

with the bullet the horses were jerking BUT it was nerves dying off causing that, the horses were in fact already dead and only a couple have done this

when I helped a vet with the injection it was a sad sight, he had me sit on the poor mares neck/head area to hold her down (she had went down and couldn't get back up, was a rescue horse in her 20s) when he administered the shot, it seemed as though she wad in so much pain, she was thrashing around fully alive trying to get up, threw me off her neck trying to stand then just collapsed.... It was horrible....


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

Corporal said:


> It's downright cruel to let them suffer. If there is no other option a bullet is a blessing to a suffering soul.


This is why I asked this question to begin with. We all love our 4 legged partners, and in my mind I could never see letting one suffer for longer than absolutely necessary.

There have been some awesome discussion on this thread, and I do appreciate that everyone has kept it constructive. It's a terrible issue to think of, but we take these guys into our hearts, homes, barns, and lives. IMHO it is just as important to plan an emergency euthanasia as it is to plan for fire, natural disaster, and emergency services.

As far as the impact on the owners well it isn't something to think lightly of. If you aren't sure where and how to place the shot PLEASE get someone with more experience to do it! One of the poor guys I had to put down was sitting with 3 bullets in his head, bleeding and screaming, and it was the most horrific one I have had to do. 

To this day, his owner has never gotten another horse. She was traumatized by the attempt to shoot him and the subsequent failure of her efforts. There are pros and cons for everything in our lives. But the more knowledge we have, the greater our chances of making a decision that we can live with in the event that something goes wrong. It can and does go wrong! I have seen euthanasia go horribly wrong for all kinds of animals. (Former BOD for an animal shelter) 

Thank you to everyone, even the caliber discussion group, for thinking and placing more information at other horse owners disposal. The more we learn, think, and discuss, the more our animals benefit. 

When you close your mind to alternatives you may be forced to make a decision that you can not live with, after the fact. If I had not called the vet out for one, he'd have been gone a lot faster, and I'd not hear him scream sometimes in my dreams. 3 hours of screaming and thrashing is not something you want to ever have to repeat. Impaction colic can and does often become extremely painful, in a very short time. He was 24 years old. He did nothing in his life to deserve to die like he did. I own a pistol for just this reason. I swore after that episode with my friends old guy, I'd not be without a pistol ever again.

If anyone learned anything from this AWESOME! I hope it got people thinking and planning. Life is short, and it shouldn't be filled with regrets and recriminations for the animals that mean so much to us.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

I would shoot one if I didn't have access to a vet within a reasonable time. But if I could avoid it, I sure wouldn't be grabbing my husbands .22 LR but rather my .38 special. I see the difference in our targets when we shoot aluminum sheets and I sure wouldn't want to rely on chance "bouncing around" to get the job done. Even when they talk about conceal carry its recommended not to use .22 but 9 mm or .38. If the .22 really did so much more damage I would assume that the .22 LR would be the big recommendation.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Cat said:


> ... Even when they talk about conceal carry its recommended not to use .22 but 9 mm or .38. If the .22 really did so much more damage I would assume that the .22 LR would be the big recommendation.


For concealed carry purposes, it is assumed your shot may be taken under high stress, without a chance to aim, against an armed man. That is very different from taking an aimed shot at 3 inches - although if I had to shoot a horse, I'd use a .38 or 44 special. :-( Neither would be likely to go out the far side of the horse's head with enough velocity to endanger a bystander.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

I have had to shoot cattle.. but not a horse. I used a .22 magnum or a .243 and it was against the head. No long shots. The horses I have had or been around that had to be put down were usually done by the knacker. We always had him kill them and then he took them for dog food and rendering. He was very good at his job and used a .22 magnum and he never missed in all the years I was around and he was doing this. He also put a cow or two down. I know about the X on between ears and eyes. 
I worked on two farms and owned one where his services were used. On the one farm the horses euthanized were not always on their last legs.. and in one case the horse was put down because the owner had been skunked by the seller (TB mare.. 10 years old.. was supposed to be in foal to a TB called "Black Duck" and she has no foal.. she had pus instead.. then she developed lymphangitis.. and recovered fully.. and the woman was so disgusted because she believed she was cheated when the mare came in heat she called the knacker and had her put down almost out of revenge.. poor horse.. .. and the repro vet said the horse could be bred and probably would produce a live foal.. and yeah.. that whole thing still aggravates me, tho all the players in this, with the exception of the knacker, are now dead). 

I have heard some horses will fight the anesthesia.. and I have sedated horses for other reasons (not to be euthanized) and had them fight the sedation.. 

The bullet was swift. Some of the horses postured after.. but they were dead and it was just nervous system reactivity. 

Yes. I would put down an animal with a gun to end suffering and I have.


----------

